# Cyrus O'Leary's Pies



## SeaBreeze (Jul 26, 2013)

Cyrus O'Leary's Pies are the best store bought pies I've ever tasted.  We first discovered then MANY years ago, when camping in Idaho.  We bought a couple at an Albertson's supermarket, and ended up going back for more.  They're made in Washington, and as far as I know, have limited distribution.  I think in Washington (of course), Idaho, and now (thankfully) Colorado.

I just had a piece of their Sour Cream Lemon Pie, their Marionberry Pie is excellent, so full of fruit, their other flavors like Strawberry Rhubarb, Apple, Cherry, etc. are all very good.  Much better than the other brands found in local stores, IMO. :clap:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 26, 2013)

I've never heard of them and I spent a lot of time in Washington and Idaho and shopped at Albertson's.  Guess I missed those!  I miss Albertson's too, they did have those in Texas, but not here.

OOOOhhh, that sour creme lemon sounds wonderful.  Just made some lemon creme cheese  bars yesterday...trying to stay out of them!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 26, 2013)

They used to have a Sour Cream Cherry pie that was super, but they don't make that anymore.  Your lemon crème cheese bars sound yummy, I hear ya, it's hard to stay away from the good stuff.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 27, 2013)

I can't begin to remember the last time I had a store bought pie. I do buy ready made pie crusts though.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 27, 2013)

Nom, nom, nom ...

*Cyrus O'Leary's Pies*

Sounds like they've gotten more into the frozen-pie game, rather than freshly-made, although they still seem to deliver to a few stores. Shame ... 

I've never understood why when a company has something that so many people want they don't let them know where to GET it!


----------



## Anne (Jul 27, 2013)

I looked on Copykat recipes, but no such luck.  Sometimes I've found recipes that are very close to the original, but darn, guess they haven't gotten this one yet.


----------

